# Bone hardware (i.e. screws) allowed on enrollment?



## Tpiercey (12 May 2009)

To start off I'm 26 and was in the process of applying for a Med Tech position, had all my paperwork ready and ducks in a row. Then I fractured my ankle on both sides (bimalleolar fracture) with a rather unhealthy dislocation to boot. Now I'm at 6 weeks post-op and free to use weight again and have my sights set on getting back into shape for the fall.

I am a civilian medic already and have been for 6 years so I am aware of how physical the job can be and will know by the fall if I can safely enroll, however my problem lies in the fact that my surgeon tells me I will not be permitted to have my screws or plate removed for at least 18 months and this is a standard amount of time, non-negotiable.

I have read through all the enrollment med standards and read plenty of searches (just type "screw" into the search box, I dare you!) but have yet to find anything on whether I would be allowed to enroll with the hardware still in and even leave it in if it posed no problems as my surgeon seems to think it will not based on his experience.

I would be grateful if anyone who has had some experience with this could help me out, I can't really get to a recruitment center to ask around yet as its a 5 hour drive to Edmonton and I have a pretty active physio schedule to follow.


----------



## JBoyd (12 May 2009)

EmperorPenguin said:
			
		

> I can't really get to a recruitment center to ask around yet as its a 5 hour drive to Edmonton and I have a pretty active physio schedule to follow.



Well I am presuming that you have a phone line (whether it be land or mobile). The best person to ask would be a recruiter and they have a toll free number.


----------



## martr (12 May 2009)

I have a metal plate in my neck since I broke it. It wasn't an issue, but it happened over 10 years ago.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 May 2009)

martr said:
			
		

> I have a metal plate in my neck since I broke it. It wasn't an issue, but it happened over 10 years ago.



But were you already serving when that happened?  There are various medical conditions that may preclude enrolment, but if a serving member contracts them after training, they will be treated and retained as long as final medical categories allow retention.


----------



## TopHatCat (12 May 2009)

Well, I had a serious leg injury about four years ago. I had emergency surgery and basically had the serious break pieced back together and then fastened with a screw. It's a visible injury. I spent months without being able to place any weight(16 weeks). It took well over a month to be able to bend my knee 80% of the way.

 Flash forward four years and I swear in June to be an Infantry Soldier for a July BMQ.

 However, the recruiting center would be able to tell you "yay or nay". If you want to join, apply and go through the medical. If you're good to go, you'll get in.


----------



## exgunnertdo (12 May 2009)

Your ankle fracture sounds exactly like mine.

I broke/dislocated my ankle in 2000, and I was in the Reserves at the time, so I was treated 100% on the civi side.  I did a component transfer in 2005 - virtually the same process, medically, as recruiting from the street.  Same medical, and it was the first time the military had seen my injury.  I still have the hardware in today (plate and 5 screws), and 9 years later the only minor problem is some plantar fasciitis.

No problems - the WO at the CFRC took a close look at it, manipulated it and asked a bunch of questions, but noted "solidly healed" on my file and here I am!

Good luck.


(edit - to add that the hardware is still in)


----------



## martr (12 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> But were you already serving when that happened?  There are various medical conditions that may preclude enrolment, but if a serving member contracts them after training, they will be treated and retained as long as final medical categories allow retention.



I wasn't serving when it happened and I haven't served yet. It was a trampoline accident: went up, came down on my head instead of my feet. It hurt a lot more than you think.

When I did my medical, I told the doctor and he gave me a paper for my personnal doctor. The CF Dr. wanted to know the range of motion/repercussion of the surgery and subsequent metal plate. Since there is nothing different from a normal person other than the metal, it didn't cause any issues.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 May 2009)

When I joined up in 93, I had (and still do) issues with my left arm having being badly set in a cast after a break.  It caused me discomfort when shooting but when the doctor doing my medical asked me if I had any issues with it, I said no.

15 years later and it still hurts anytime I have to do the yearly shotting quals.  We'll keep that as our secret though, hehe.


----------



## medicineman (12 May 2009)

You'll need a letter from your surgeon saying you're in the clear and fit to partake in heavy physical acivity.  This is mainly due to when the injury occurred.  If all heals up well, shouldn't really be much of an issue, emphasis on shouldn't - I've been wrong before.

Cheers and good luck.

MM


----------

